# Fish Breading



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Fish breading unlike batter dipping doesn't hold the grease or oil as much . 
One recipe I came upon years ago kind of stuck with me .

Fillets for four or five people : 
Use two cups of finely crushed corn flakes .
One cup of flour or buttermilk ready pancake mix .
Two tablespoons ( or more if desired ) Lemon Pepper .

Combine dry ingredients & mix well .

Soak fillets in beaten egg thinned slightly with milk .

Drain excess egg from fillet and roll in dry mix .

We always deep fry in Canola oil at high heat and don't overload the pot . The trick is to not over cook the fish . Twenty seconds or so after they float and they come out . 
You can premix this stuff and keep in a container for shore lunch too .


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Another good sounding recipe.. 
You must be a heck of a cook.. :thumb:


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah , maybe when I get away from my job I'll have time . Lately I might have time to throw in a pot pie . Plus I don't even have fish .
It is a simple recipe ( the cornflake thing ) , but sometimes the simple ones are the best .


----------

